# Did Iver Johnson ever make a TOC dual suspension bike?



## Robertriley (May 11, 2015)

Did Iver Johnson ever make a TOC dual rear suspension bike?  If so, please post some pics.  My uncle says he has one be I can't find any photos online and he is here so I can't get photos for a while.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

Yes. There was one in the last Copake bicycle auction.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

Here is the link.

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...&keyword=iver&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2015)

He says it's far from rideable and missing the bars.  What would a frame and fork in 3/10 condition be worth?  I told him that I'd buy it.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 11, 2015)

That is a mighty fine early suspension ride!


----------



## Wcben (May 11, 2015)

Thats a Sager suspension!  I hadn't seen one in production.... The hinge and the dual springs are both patented by Sager.


----------



## Fowler1 (May 11, 2015)

i need to know more about that chainring! any hints or leads appreciated! i just recently purchased this bike with the same ring on it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 11, 2015)

That rear suspension is almost like something out of a tube magazine for an old Winchester. It's an interesting concept for a bike suspension.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2015)

Fowler1 said:


> i need to know more about that chainring! any hints or leads appreciated! i just recently purchased this bike with the same ring on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't get too excited. Chainring is correct for your bike, not for the Iver recently sold at Copake. Nice Snyder!


----------



## Fowler1 (May 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't get too excited. Chainring is correct for your bike, not for the Iver recently sold at Copake. Nice Snyder!




awe well mine is a hawthorne zep.. still a kicka$$ chainring lol. i was pedaling next to a buddy and one of my rotations was like 1-3/4 to 1-2/3 of his rotations on his old cruiser lol. loved it.


----------



## theyankeedoodler01 (May 12, 2015)

here's just a rear springer...
http://luxlow.com/bicycles/llpatina/iver-johnson-truss-bridge-spring-frame-roadster-bike-1600/


----------



## theyankeedoodler01 (May 12, 2015)

this one appears to be a rear single shock https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/16586079017/in/album-72157648987141883/

Here's another from 1908 https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/13469044703/in/album-72157643064523023/


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...&keyword=iver&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En




Nickled parts look powed coated...yuck!


----------

